# CSIRO Australia wins court battle against other companies on WiFi technology



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Woooohoooo

http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/2708730.htm :up:

At least the big companies with lots of money can not illegally win everything.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Just adding a bit here concerning the media and their, none coverage of corporate giants - not all is reported in the news - what happened to journalism?

I reckon we should throw a little blame at the news media as well ...
This story is of interest on several fronts -

It is tech news
It has an Australian story element
It is a David and Goliath story
It is current with regard to the Global financial crisis i.e. it adds to the perception of corporate behaviour patterns with regard to greed.

Why then has it been left to a SCIENCE program (not a news program) to bring this to the Australian public's attention? We are left to speculate that within the news media Industry companies, players, editors, journalists etc. etc. there is tacit agreement not to publish anything anti-corporate ... so let's throw a little blame their way too. 

We note they are quick enough to drown us, in their news programs, with stories of President's sexual adventures and portrayals of big-titted film stars and the like, yet cannot indulge us with an important story of substance. They should get of there unthinking, fat arsed bums and honour their public obligation to better journalism.

What happened to real journalism?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Maybe if they just presented it as news instead of trying to make a dramatic screen play from it, it would be more readable.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> Maybe if they just presented it as news instead of trying to make a dramatic screen play from it, it would be more readable.


I actually put that in as an opinion on the program that the link lead to, for my dad, who was having trouble with this connection and could not post as it kept dropping out, (all fixed now)

I agreed to post it as I agreed with his sentiment about it all, that I expected it to be on the news first before it got to a science program,

You are right, the way they presented it could have been done in a little couple of min spot on the news or a little news story in a on line news paper, i did not read the text on that page I just played the section of the program.

He watches all the news avidly and science and documentary programs and finds that not all news is reported or only report one side of it. rather than a little "dramatic" play.

What surprised me though was that WiFi was invented here first, even though to do another job, and I never knew about it.

And it surprised me also (and it shouldn't) that big companies that use that technology for their products, (laptops, modem/routers etc) did not think they had to pay royalties for a product they did not create to use inside their products.

Anyway I just put in someones opinion about all the legal action and the fact it was not on the news, which I agreed with, although maybe not with the same words, my dad does get hot under the collar with stuff but calms down once he has said his bit


----------

